# Scene Builder kann .fxml nicht mehr laden



## Ingerten (10. Dez 2015)

Hallo Männers,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ich will eine ".fxml" Datei mit dem Scene Builder öffnen und sie kann nicht geladen werden.
In der Start-Leiste erscheint das Icon von SB aber ich bekomme kein Fenster.
Im Log-File von SB steht auch nichts drin, womit man was anfangen könnte.

Aber jetzt kommt das Beste an der ganzen Sache, wenn ich die Datei kopiere und einen anderen Namen gebe, dann kann ich die Kopie öffnen und normal weiter arbeiten.

Hat auch schon jemand das Problem gehabt und hat da jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Dez 2015)

Also ich habe da jetzt erst einmal auch keine Erklärung, da ich sowas noch nie hatte. Aber eine Suche hat mich auf etwas gebracht, was evtl. helfen könnte:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22780618/can-not-open-fxml-after-a-while

Also die dort angebotene Lösung ist, dass man über den Taskmanager den Prozess maximiert und das Fenster so dann wohl sichtbar wird.

Konrad


----------



## Ingerten (10. Dez 2015)

Genau das ist es, das gibts ja garnicht, aber wieso?
Na ja, manche Sachen muss man nicht verstehen.

Vielen Dank Konrad


----------



## Ingerten (10. Dez 2015)

Ich weiss jetzt was das Problem ist.

Wenn man den SB im minimierten Zustand schliesst, dann startet er auch wieder nur im minimierten Zustand.

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, ich weiss nicht wieviele Stunden ich da jetzt investiert habe und dann ist es sowas banales.


----------

